# Suche MTB- und/oder eMTB-Gruppe im Kreis Wiesbaden



## Wissbadener (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Foren-Gemeinde,

die letzten Jahre war ich immer alleine auf den Trails und Wegen rund um Wiesbaden unterwegs. Damit soll jetzt Schluß sein.

Suche daher Anschluß an eine MTB- und/oder eMTB-Gruppe im Kreis Wiesbaden.

Ich fahre ein Canyon Nerve 29" und ein Sprectral:ON und bin ausschließlich am Wochenende unterwegs. Ich fahre ein dem Alter von 53 angepasstes gemäßigtes Tempo und bin auf S0- und S1-Wegen/Trails zuhause.

Gruß
der Wissbadener


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Wissbadener! Wir haben eine e-biker whatsapp Gruppe über die wir uns zu Touren verabreden. Wenn Du Bock hast, melde Dich 0177 / 807 2804
VG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wissbadener (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Thomas,

wo trefft ihr euch und wo fahrt ihr in der Regel so lang?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2019)

X-Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo WissbadeWir haben eine whatsapp Gruppe über die wir uns zu Touren verabreden.





Wissbadener schrieb:


> wo trefft ihr euch und wo fahrt ihr in der Regel so lang?


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Januar 2019)

Wir verabreden uns immer woanders in der Region. Nicht als wöchentlicher Biketreff. Eher als monatliche Tour z.B. um Wiesbaden, Binger Wald, Bad KH, Stromberg, an der Lahn usw.
Wir machen auch eine Mehrtagestour in die Fränkische Schweiz über Christi Himmelfahrt.


----------



## makko1083 (12. Februar 2019)

X-Präsi schrieb:


> ...


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Februar 2019)

Ja klar makko. Sehr gerne


----------



## Wissbadener (20. Februar 2019)

Der Winter macht Pause! Wer kommt mit am Sonnatg um 10:30 Uhr ab Schierstein Sportplatz zu einer eMTB-Tour Richtung Wurzel/Platte/Kellerskopf?

Forstautobahn und ein wenig S0/S1, 50km, 3 Std., 1.000Hm.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (19. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander...

Mic mein Name, ich arbeite nun fuer fast 2 Monate hier in Wiesbaden und wollte Sonntags (ginge auch Samstags) was biken.
Ich kenne das Jagdschloss Platte, zu dem ich immer fahre wenn ich ein Projekt hier zu absolvieren habe.
Wenn ich dann von dort weiter aufbreche verfahre ich mich regelmaessig... laeuft also 

Vielleicht gibt es eine Gruppe die Sonntags (oder Samstags) auch faehrt der ich mich mal anschliessen kann.

Bin 47, fahre ein 27Plus H-3 Hardtail (ohne Akku )

Gruesse aus dem Nerotal

M.


----------



## Budilicious (26. März 2019)

Ich hätte auch Interesse. Bin 38 und fahre einen Santa Cruz Nomand. Ebike hab ich mich keins.


----------



## Markus. (26. März 2019)

Ich hätte auch Interesse. Komme aus Wiesbaden, bin 50 fahre gerne Touren  e fahre ich halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. März 2019)

Ich bike fast nur mit unserer E-Bike-Truppe durch die Gegend, daher bin ich nix für Euch ;-) Wollte aber höflich sein und mich wenigstens räuspern


----------



## schnitzeljagt (27. März 2019)

X-Präsi schrieb:


> Ich bike fast nur mit unserer E-Bike-Truppe durch die Gegend, daher bin ich nix für Euch ;-) Wollte aber höflich sein und mich wenigstens räuspern






Jedem das Seine.... 

Ich fahre wieder am Wochenende 06./07. April von Wiesbaden mal Richtung Platte und oben dann weiter rum.
Hab mir jetzt ein Garmin geholt mit dem man sich NIE wieder verfahren soll  
Teufel die Technik.... 

Wenn jemand mitmoechte....




Gruesse

Der M.


----------



## Markus. (27. März 2019)

Bin dabei.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (28. März 2019)

Hört sich gut an, bin auch gerne dabei - aber leider eher spontan, weiß noch nicht ob ich an dem WE Zeit habe.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (29. März 2019)

Ja, hoert sich gut an...     

Hoffentlich haelt das Wetter .

Gruesse

M.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. April 2019)

Moin miteinander...

Hatte nun vor morgen am Samstag gegen 15/16 Uhr vom Cafe del Sol (Wiesbaden) hinten ueber die Hochschule Rhein Main (Kesselbach) Richtung Platte hoch zu crusien und oben mal schauen was wo wie geht....   

Garmin Geraet ist zur Vorsicht mal dabei...  

Gruesse

Der M.

PS:  Bin immer noch 47 und fahre ein 27Plus H-3 HT mit ohne Akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (5. April 2019)

Grüße Dich,

bin gerne dabei. 15:00 würde mir gut passen. Wann willst du starten? 

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## schnitzeljagt (6. April 2019)

Moin Markus....

15 Uhr ist glaube ich besser als 16.

Ganz vergessen, dass heute 18:30h Dortmund gegen Bayern kickt...  

15 Uhr am Cafe del Sol/ Kochbrunnenplatz !?



Noch jemand dabei?   



Gruesse

Mic


----------



## Markus. (6. April 2019)

15:00 alles klar


----------



## Markus. (6. April 2019)

.


----------



## Markus. (6. April 2019)

War mal geil!


----------



## schnitzeljagt (6. April 2019)




----------



## schoeppi (25. Juni 2019)

Lebt der Tread hier noch?
Ich bin aus der Nähe von Mainz, fahre aber auch überwiegend auf der Platte.
Nur am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag, wies gerade passt.
Ü50, kein E-Bike, Trails alles was es da oben so gibt.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (25. Juni 2019)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Lebt der Tread hier noch?
> Ich bin aus der Nähe von Mainz, fahre aber auch überwiegend auf der Platte.
> Nur am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag, wies gerade passt.
> Ü50, kein E-Bike, Trails alles was es da oben so gibt.




Also ich fahre gerne mit.... bin aber erst wieder im Oktober beruflich in Wiesbaden  

Wir sehen uns !?

Gruesse

Der M.


----------



## Ripman (11. Juli 2019)

Dienstag und Donnerstag in Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald, jeweils 18.30 Uhr. *Siehe hier.*


----------



## schoeppi (25. Juli 2019)

@Ripman danke, aber zeitlich bei mir nicht machbar. Ich arbeite bis 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (30. Juli 2019)

Servus, 
jemand Lust auf Platte heute Abend?


----------



## Wissbadener (24. August 2019)

Ganz spontan:

morgen, Sonntag 25.08.2019 10:00 Uhr Bad Orb, Parkplatz Haselruh.


----------

